# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Оцените Пожалуйста! =)

## azira

*Я буду ждать Тебя!*

Сказать лишь только слово,
Прощальное и навсегда.
Сказать четыре слово:
"Я буду ждать тебя!"

В своей квартире тёмной,
Где ночь тоскует по тебе,
Я буду ждать с любовью,
А может и во сне.

И сидя ночью у окна,
На щёках слёзы вытирая,
Говорю, что буду ждать тебя,
Но думаю, что у тебя другая.

Но ночь всё сново затирает,
Всё говорит, не любишь ты меня.
Она и любит, и ласкает,
И говорит мне всё любя.

Ночь-подруга мне сказала:
"Ты не жди, себя щеди!
Ты влюбишься в другова,
Но больше сильно не люби..."

П.С. Моё любимое стихотворение...

----------


## Aktrisa777

Не впечатлило, если честно...
Но это, конечно, исключительно моё мнение...
Может что-то ещё есть?

P.S. Обрати внимание на грамотность, уж очень в глаза бросаются ошибки:wink:

----------

